# 95 starting problem



## southernman (May 14, 2011)

im a newbie here and ive been searching the forums for a similar problem and havent found anything on this problem. i have a 95 hardbody 4 cyl that wont start. i have had the starter checked twice along with the battery and they both came back good, ive checked all fuses and wires and they seem good. i have to knock the key a bunch of times then it just clicks like the battery is dead. anybody have this problem or any other ideas? thanks for the help


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Southernman...welcome!

Well, the ignition switch went in my '93 HB. Had to install a push button start on the dash (was the cheapest option). The switch was an intermittent problem. About 50% of the time it would start (I used to try and park on hills). It got worse and worse over time.

Another electrical starting glitch on these trucks is the clutch interlock switch (I'm gonna' assume your ride is a standard). 

Finally, I've heard members speak of a relay that goes bad. Under the hood, it's bolted to the passenger inner fender well...I think. I'm hopin' someone else will chime in on this.

Good luck, man! By the way...you've found the site that will get your truck fixed! 

Don't make me a liar, folks! 

Cheers!


----------



## Scott_T (May 15, 2011)

You could verify a bad clutch pedal switch by shifting to neutral and using the interlock button


----------



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree completely agree with Grug. This site has helped me sooooo much!!!!

If you've drained the battery before, and got the clicking sound. You may have burnt the contact brushes out, or welded the Solenoid.

Now I know you said it tested out fine, but mine did too. they tested it like 7 times, because I made them. After re-installation it did the same thing. I got frustrated, and replaced the ignition switch, both relays, power cable and double grounded the starter. 

the clutch switch was fine, Bypassed it and it still wouldn't start. I'd hear a faint hum and a sometimes a faint click.

So I called a local rebuilder and he told me that I may have fried the Solenoid. I bypassed it and the starter cranked! So I determinded it was the Solenoid. Well I was reading somewhere that the brushes could be burnt, actually it was http://www.beergarage.com I asked the rebuilder and he said possible. so I pulled the starter apart and they were completely worn down! So I took it to him, he ordered the solenoid for $32.27 shipped(half the price of a parts store) over night. and he had the brushes on hand. Total parts and labor(another $28.00 [he even turned the armature and cleaned the case]) was right at $60.00 to have it rebuilt with a new Solenoid. (Again half the price of the parts store.)

If you'd like his contact info let me know, I'm sure he can help you. Even if you only want the parts he can get them cheaper. 

So you don't have to spend a few hundred bucks replacing everything, start at the source. Start with the starter and make sure it's sound before moving on!

Be sure to check out my pix, I'm updating soon to help with this http://s1114.photobucket.com/albums/k525/sccopple/

I hope this helps!!


----------



## southernman (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the help yall, ima try checking out that clutch interlock and see what happens and i might go back to the solenoid if everything checks out well go back to the solenoid, i grew up working on chevys and old hot rods, when my brother passed he left me this nissan and ive never come across this problem before, ill check it out and keep updating


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there, 4X4. Cool set of pictures that you linked through photobucket! I especially liked the one of the clutch safety switch. 

Chiltons or Haynes should've hired you to do the photo sections of their manuals. It would've made the manuals a lot easier to follow!

Let me know if you ever do a photo section that replaces the rotors on the front of your truck. I have a '97 4WD and the rotors are gonna' need to be done. I'm a little nervous about pulling them apart because of the 4WD components.

(Sorry if I hijacked your thread, Southernman).


----------

